# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  la carta que se eleva vs Mona Lisa de McComb

## shark

que de vez en cuando le da por regalarme algun juego (el años pasado las pizarras espiritistas por ejemplo) y ahora para mi cumple ...¿que le pido?

Le tengo echado el ojo a estos dos efectos, ¿cual os gusta más? pros , contras (argumentando please, nada de "esto tiene buena pinta" o chuminadas por el estilo)

1- la carta que se eleva

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2396

2-  Mona Lisa de McComb

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2718


pd: no, mi tia no quiere otros sobrinos

----------


## helmet

Pues yo prefiero la carta que se eleva, aunque claro, esto todo depende de la rutina que puedas hacer en el escenario. Si solo te dedicas encima del escenario a la cartomagia, pues la carta que se eleva esta muy bien, aunque la mona lisa requiere la participacion del público, y de paso te echas unas risas. Yo me quedaba con la carta que se eleva (pero yo solo soy cartomago) y me gusta mas, de todas maneras de la mona lisa me encanta la participacion del publico. 

Por cierto, dile a tu tia que tiene un sobrino perdido. A ver si cae algo
Es broma. Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Respecto al de Mona Lisa, es el mismo que hace Aldo Colombini con cartas Jumbo, exactamente el mismo efecto. Tiene cinco o seis cartas, saca una a modo de predicción, y luego saca unas duplicadas, y el espectador no ve que las seis son iguales a la predicción que acabas de sacar. Si te fijas bien, es muy fácil intuir el método conociendo un poco de técnicas cartomágicas.

Para mi está claro, La carta que se eleva, que además es más caro.

(Y otra para mí por haberte asesorado, claro).

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Pides una respuesta argumentada y voy a intentar dártela, aunque te aviso que mi opinión es subjetiva. A mi me gusta mucho más Mona Lisa. Por una parte, es un juego que incluye un gag, lo que te permite hacerlo para separar dos bloques de magia distintos (Ej: Cartomagia y otra rama, o dos bloques de cartomagia). Usa "cartas", pero no es percibido como un juego de cartas por el público. Es vistoso y capta la atención y el interés del público. Da un toque cultural, y sobre todo es precioso (aunque a mi me gusta mucho la pintura y puedo estar sesgado...)

Espero haberte sido útil. Yo como soy rico no necesito una tía y me voy a comprar los dos ahora mismo, cuando acabe de arreglar unos problemas con la tripulación de mi yate... 8-) 

Un abrazo
(EDITO: Veo que Némesis te aconseja lo contrario. Eso es lo malo de preguntar, que hay opiniones para todos los gustos...)

----------


## ignoto

¿A estas alturas te encaprichas del Cardiographic?
Porque eso es la carta que se eleva, el cardiographic de Martin Lewis.
¿Que quieres que te diga? Ni de lejos el mejor juego de este señor. Muy por debajo de los palos chinos o la predicción tecnicolor.
Eso si, en salón es una bomba. Yo me hice uno (vende unos deuvedeses estupendos que se llaman MAking Magic en los que explica todos sus efectos y cómo montárselos, mejor te haces con ellos en lugar de con el juego) con una casita en lugar de paquete de cartas y salía un osito que era el protegonista de una historia. Se me rompió y no me he acordado de esto hasta ahora.

El del cuadro lo he visto hacer. Es un efecto que depende de la vis cómica del mago.
Mago simpático y gracioso = efecto genial.
Mago mas bien soso = efecto caca de vaca
Como tantos otros.

----------


## ignoto

Olvidé decir que el Mona Lisa MacComb es lo mismo (pero lo mismo-lo mismo) que la MacCombical Prediction pero en lugar de utilizar el antiderrapante en las cartas (jumbo era la original pero ahora la hay en tamaño poker) lo que tiene son flaps.
Me parece un sistema mas eficaz para tamaños grandes pero mas cutre "visualmente".
Vamos, que si no vas con cuidado canta por soleares.

----------


## BusyMan

Lo que dice Doc es cierto. Para escenario es deseable esos efectos que no son de cartas... pero bien, puedes seguir haciendo el efecto de McComb con el método de Colombini usando los materiales de McComb o los que tú te inventes.

Buscate cartoncillos, dibújalos, satínalos, antiderrapantatelos y a gozar.

----------


## ignoto

Vamos, que te compres los deuvedeses de Martin Lewis y te lo curres o te compres barajas jumbo, aironfix y...te lo curres.

----------


## shark

interesantes consejos pardiez, entonces los dvd´s me los compro yo, vale, mi tia me regala algo de 150 euros , que le pido (como los niños pequeños)

----------


## josep

Si es un regalo de una tia rica se supone que le encantará gastarse

algún dinero. Por tanto yo apostaría por "sueño de un avaro chino"

o algo así , de Henry Evans.

Yo me lo pensaría...

Un saludo

----------


## shark

na, no os hago caso, me voy a comprar el tarbell course in magic completito , los 8 tomos  8-)

----------


## ignoto

Los seis primeros están libres de derechos.

Alguien se los puede pasar a alguien si ese alguien los necesita.

----------


## BusyMan

son nueve

----------


## shark

a mi me salen 8 donde esta el 9º?

----------


## shark

> Los seis primeros están libres de derechos.
> 
> Alguien se los puede pasar a alguien si ese alguien los necesita.



solo si ese alguien promete cuidarlos y devolverlos

----------


## ignoto

Son en PDF.

----------


## shark

alquien los tiene en pdf, pero es que leer pdf´s me jode la vista, por eso prefiero los libros y como me salen gratis....

----------


## ignoto

Alguien le dice algo a alguien.   :Lol:

----------


## Cuasimago

Para mi, el efecto de mona lisa es más cómico, y puede dar más juego que el de la carta que se eleva.

De todas formas, si quieres un efecto buenisimo mira este enlace:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGzt3...elated&search=

Yo lo he pillado, y es genial. La gente alucina con el.

Por cierto.., ya tengo tambien el WOW. je je je. ¡la caña!

Un saludo.

----------


## potey_10

Cuasimago, ese efecto es increible, muy bueno de verdad.

Como se llama?

----------


## BusyMan

Alguien ha matado a alguien...

Alguien es un asesino... y no quiero señalar...

----------


## ignoto

> Para mi, el efecto de mona lisa es más cómico, y puede dar más juego que el de la carta que se eleva.
> 
> De todas formas, si quieres un efecto buenisimo mira este enlace:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGzt3...elated&search=
> 
> Yo lo he pillado, y es genial. La gente alucina con el.
> 
> Por cierto.., ya tengo tambien el WOW. je je je. ¡la caña!
> ...


Yo creo que deberías pedirle permiso a Perete para hacerlo antes de nada.

Es un tio muy majo y no creo que te ponga pegas pero es una cuestión de cortesía. Mas que nada porque no está publicado 8que yo sepa).

Vamos, digo yo.

----------


## B3L7R4N

Ignoto, si está publicado, es un juego de Masuda (el del WOW) que se vende tal cual.

----------


## Cuasimago

> Es un tio muy majo y no creo que te ponga pegas pero es una cuestión de cortesía. Mas que nada porque no está publicado 8que yo sepa).


Hola ignoto. 
El juego de Perete si está publicado. De hecho yo lo he pillado en una tienda de magia.
Lo que no sabía es que era original de Perete. Si es así, el tio es un genio, porque el efecto es buenisimo.

El nombre del juego viene como "carta cambiante" aunque eso no aclara nada, porque con este son ya tres las cartas cambiantes que conozco.

Por cierto, si encuentro un hueco en mi superapretadisima vida del ultimo mes, me gustaria darme una vuelta por los madriles para ver el tema que estais montando sobre magia infantil.

Si acaso puedo ir, ya os avisaré.

Un saludo. 

 :P

----------


## ignoto

> Ignoto, si está publicado, es un juego de Masuda (el del WOW) que se vende tal cual.


No es el WOW.

----------


## ignoto

> Hola ignoto. 
> El juego de Perete si está publicado. De hecho yo lo he pillado en una tienda de magia.
> Lo que no sabía es que era original de Perete. Si es así, el tio es un genio, porque el efecto es buenisimo.
> 
> El nombre del juego viene como "carta cambiante" aunque eso no aclara nada, porque con este son ya tres las cartas cambiantes que conozco.
> 
> Por cierto, si encuentro un hueco en mi superapretadisima vida del ultimo mes, me gustaria darme una vuelta por los madriles para ver el tema que estais montando sobre magia infantil.
> 
> Si acaso puedo ir, ya os avisaré.
> ...


Esta versión de carta cambiante creo que es original de Perete. De todas maneras es papá reciente y con eso no creo que lo vea hasta noviembre.

En el encuentro de magos infantiles esperamos pasárnoslo como enanos. Si vienes, serás bienvenido.

----------


## B3L7R4N

> Iniciado por B3L7R4N
> 
> Ignoto, si está publicado, es un juego de Masuda (el del WOW) que se vende tal cual.
> 
> 
> No es el WOW.


Ya, ya sé que  no es el WOW quería decir que es del mismo tipo que inventó el WOW.

----------


## Marvill

Creo que he llegado un poco tarde a la discusión pero, ya que tengo ambos juegos (Mona Lisa y Cardiographic)  los he hecho en escena y he podido ver la reacción del publico. Puedo decir que si lo que quieres es un efecto-gag cómico, con poquito que te esfuerces la Mona Lisa es un doble mazazo y además el publico se monda y digo doble mazazo por que el publico aplaude mucho cuando el espectador enseña la carta que ha elegido y vuelve a aplaudir mucho más cuando enseñas la predicción, la verdad es que es muy satisfactorio( y puedo decir que no soy el tío mas gracioso del mundo, si lo coge un autentico showman puede ser increíble). Con respecto al Cardiographic, que decir que no se haya comentado ya es un juegazo si (como yo) lo presentas como una regresión a la infancia, se quedan anonadados  y con caras de ilusión, los adultos son los que mas lo flipan así que a mi modo de ver son dos juegazos, que se deben hacer en distintos momentos y con distintos objetivos. Luego ya quedan las consideraciones de si me lo hago yo o compro otra versión etc... pero como juegos son de lo mejor.
saludos

----------


## shark

como soy adinerado e infantil a la vez, creo que me voy a comprar los dos.  8-)

----------


## Martacadabra

> como soy adinerado e infantil a la vez, creo que me voy a comprar los dos.


Ahi estamos, y ademas repetidos por si se rompe alguno.  :D  :D

----------

